# Nearest Timeshare to Philadelphia, PA ?



## JoeMO (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what the closest timeshare to Philadelphia, PA is?  The closest I can find is Atlantic City, NJ, over an hour away.

Thanks


----------



## KenK (Feb 25, 2007)

Marriott Seaview Villas ( www.seaviewgolf.com ) are about 65 minutes away via rail from the station about 2 miles from the resort.  Thats II only though.  Driving about the same time, or less..but rush hour might hurt.  ( www.njtransit.com ) Fare $6.50

If at Marriott, take exit onto rt 9 N and turn at corner of resort onto Jimmy Leeds Road.  Continue to GArden State PArkway, SOUTH.  Exit at Atlantic City Expressway West (toll) and its about 40 miles. 

Those in the Poconos are close, but maybe not as easy to get to Philly due to the roads.


NJ Railroads:    (You can change at Camden to Philly Rail)

Leave Absecon: 	            Arrive Philadelphia 30th Street


04:44 AM - ATLC 	06:04 AM
05:59 AM - ATLC 	07:24 AM
06:50 AM - ATLC 	08:19 AM
08:58 AM - ATLC 	10:23 AM
10:33 AM - ATLC 	11:55 AM
12:32 PM - ATLC 	01:57 PM
02:49 PM - ATLC 	04:18 PM
03:47 PM - ATLC 	05:08 PM
04:50 PM - ATLC 	06:13 PM
05:58 PM - ATLC 	07:23 PM
06:53 PM - ATLC 	08:19 PM
08:48 PM - ATLC 	10:15 PM
10:54 PM - ATLC 	12:21 AM
12:53 AM - ATLC 	02:16 AM


----------



## Pat H (Feb 26, 2007)

There are no timeshares "close" to Philly. Atlantic City would be the nearest ones.


----------



## JoeMO (Feb 26, 2007)

*Follow up*

Thanks Pat and Ken.

One more question if you don't mind.

We would love to be in NY NY for New Years some year.  I was thinking of exchanging into the Atlantic City area because any closer would probably be impossible.  Then take the train from there to NY for the New Years celebration and then taking the train back to Atlantic City.  Do you think this is feasable and reasonable?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## PeterS (Feb 26, 2007)

JoeMO said:


> Thanks Pat and Ken.
> 
> One more question if you don't mind.
> 
> ...




Joe,

The Shore Line from NYC doesn't go as far south as AC...

Three options: (listed as AC to NYC but work both ways)

AC to Philly, Philly to Trenton, Trenton to NYC... 3 trains

AC to Camden, Camden to Trenton (RiverLine), Trenton to NYC... 3 trains

Drive to Point Pleasant, NJ (one stop short of the last stop on the Shore Line but with decent parking and station) and take a train straight to NYC.

If you are talking about doing this late in the evening and are unfamiliar with the areas or stations, I would forget the first two.... but then you need a car.

Pete


----------



## KenK (Feb 26, 2007)

Pete:
  You forgot the busses.  Greyhound, NJ Transit & Academy (all busses...IMO trains are roomier) run express busses from AC to NYC....mainly the Port Authority Bus Terminal on about 41 St in Manhattan.

Approx $24.00  but there are discounts.  Only look for express busses....:

Select  	Departs  	Arrives  	Duration  	Transfers  	Carrier  	Schedule
	12:40am 	03:05am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8504
	01:30am 	03:55am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8508
	02:30am 	04:55am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8510
	02:30am 	04:55am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8514
	04:30am 	07:05am 	2h, 35m 	0 	GLI 	8524
	04:45am 	07:10am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8522
	05:45am 	08:10am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8516
	06:00am 	08:25am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8626
	07:00am 	09:25am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8534
	08:00am 	10:25am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8536
	09:00am 	11:25am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8538
	10:00am 	12:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8540
	11:30am 	01:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8544
	12:01pm 	02:25pm 	2h, 24m 	0 	GLI 	8502
	01:30pm 	03:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8548
	02:00pm 	04:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8592
	02:30pm 	04:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8550
	03:30pm 	05:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8552
	04:30pm 	06:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8554
	05:00pm 	07:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8556
	05:30pm 	07:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8558
	06:00pm 	08:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8586
	06:30pm 	08:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8564
	07:00pm 	09:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8560
	07:30pm 	09:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8562
	08:00pm 	11:00pm 	3h, 0m 	0 	GLI 	8566
	08:30pm 	10:55pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8568
	09:00pm 	11:25pm 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8570
	09:45pm 	12:10am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8572
	11:00pm 	01:25am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8584
	11:15pm 	01:40am 	2h, 25m 	0 	GLI 	8578
  	d=day h=hour m=minute 	GLI: GREYHOUND LINES, INC.



Local Transit Info
Atlantic City



+ One-Way


+ Miles: 126  VIA Garden State Parkway (toll)
+ From: Atlantic City, NJ
+ To: New York, NY

If you don't mind driving N about 60 miles to the Pt Pleasant rail station Pete has proposed, it might work.  I would drive a bit furthur north and get on at the Matawan Station...more trains, and a bit closer.  


If you want the Poconos, there is a bus terminal  1/2 mile of Shawnee to NYC (check Mertz).  Shawnee also has a bus trip to NYC, AC, and Philly....

But you can do the trip on your own.  If I find the post, I'll link it.  Must be real old, as I remember a TUG member helping with the post from before 2001....


----------



## Pat H (Feb 26, 2007)

KenK said:


> If you want the Poconos, there is a bus terminal  1/2 mile of Shawnee to NYC (check Mertz).  Shawnee also has a bus trip to NYC, AC, and Philly....
> 
> But you can do the trip on your own.  If I find the post, I'll link it.  Must be real old, as I remember a TUG member helping with the post from before 2001....



It's actually Martz Bus Lines.


----------



## KenK (Feb 26, 2007)

Oppps...sorry ....  Thanks Pat!

Been serching the old BBS to see if I could find those posts.  No luck:

http://www.martzpoconos.com/from-stroudsburg-pnr.asp


----------



## PeterS (Feb 26, 2007)

To All,

Forgot the buses...  

Just read of another alternative...

New Train Service called ACES
(Atlantic City Express Service) 
Expected Start date is later this year....

Cooperative Effort of NJ Transit, Borgata, Harrah's, and the Casino Reinvestment Development Authority.

18 weekend express trains originating in NYC through Newark along Amtrak's Northeast Corridor line switching to NJ Transit's AC line with no interruption to the rail station by the AC Conv. Center.

Sounds like it will still go through Philly but no train change... 

If you aren't planning until until the fall, this may be an option.

Pete


----------



## Sandy (Feb 27, 2007)

*Also Poconos*

The Pocono region has many timeshares and is a short drive north of philly.


----------



## ELISABETH_NJ (Feb 28, 2007)

I live in Pt. Pleasant and there are NO direct trains into NYC.  You always have to change in either Long Branch, or Newark Penn Station.

The best route from NYC to AC is definately the bus out of the Port Authority.  Have done it many times!

Also...have you looked into the Manhattan Club on 55th Street for your exchange?  Looks lovely.  Was just in NYC this w/e but didn't get a chance to look it up for myself.  They are listed on both RCI and my II book.


----------



## JoeMO (Feb 28, 2007)

*AC to NY*

Thanks everyone.

Elisabeth, 

I think it is very difficult to get into the Manhatten Club and impossible at New Years.  That is why I thought the best thing to do would be to stay in AC and "commute" to New Years in Time Square.


----------



## KenK (Feb 28, 2007)

Also...the NJ Coast Line (Old Pennsylvania RR & Central of NJ) that runs as far S as Bay Head....(used to connect to Philly until the bridge to Toms River blew down) is not a hard change.

You could have 3 choices......the main choice is to get on at Point Pleasant (or Bay Head, or any on the line S of Long Branch, NJ) and then walk across the platform in Long Branch to get on the waiting electrified train to NYC Penn Station.  (Approx 34th Street)

2) Take the train from Point Pleasant to either Newark (or #3 - to Hoboken) and change trains to NYC service.  In Newark, you could switch to the PATH local, which stops in a few places in NYC.  You can also get the PATH from Hoboken....or take a ferry from Hoboken.

As Elizabeth states, it might be better to take the bus....because coming home from NYC, a problem might exist...that being your train coming back may not necessarily meet with the Coast Lines train out of Long Branch, and farther south to stations between Bay Head and Long Branch.

IMO....we always prefer the rail service to the bus.  But we are very familiar with the service.  

It is interesting about what Pete found.  There is a rail from Red Bank to AC via Chatsworth (The cranberry town in the Pine Barrens).  I remember they were hoping to fix the station there (years ago) for the planned NYC service to AC through central NJ.  

This route did not work when Amtrak tried it.

( We have also been told they want to restart the rail service just below the Poconos at Allentown Pa back into NYC.....)  And there is a rail connection from the Poconos to that line.)

We tried the rails from Port Jervis, NY  (Old Phoebe Snow Line to Chicago) 
which is N of the Poconos, (where PA, NJ. and NY meet) but it takes very long.  This line acutally connect (with train changes) to the NJ N Shore, but it would probably take all day.


----------



## KHolleger (Mar 1, 2007)

*Townhome Rental*

You may be interested in this:
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/vac/285965837.html


----------

